# Need 2 more 9/26-9/28



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

Going on a over night trip Thursday after work returning on Saturday if the weather will let is stay that long staying around the 80 mile range 

Call or text 9792153604


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

We have 1 spot filled possibly 2 I will let you know in the morning if 1 spot is still available


----------



## dduke2 (May 20, 2008)

Where are you leaving from?


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

Freeport


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

Still need 1 more the second person can't take off work


----------

